# Need feedback on my first panel



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

I finally got around to building my first prototype wall panel. Three of these are to be used on the front wall behind the main speakers (along with floor to ceiling superchunks of 703 in the front corners).

I have not covered this with fabric yet (I have some burlap all ready to go)- like I said it's a prototype and I want to get some feedback on what I did right or wrong before I finalize this one or start any others. Keep in mind my skills and tools are pretty limited!

Photos and a short write-up can be found here:

http://swbg1.tripod.com/diy_acoustic_panels.htm

I'd appreciate any tips or feedback from the pro's...and/or experienced DIY'ers!

Thanks,
Chuck


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Looks pretty good. I don't have any idea what the density on that fiberglass is but for reflection duties, it should be fine. I would recommend pulling the vinyl off the back to fully take advantage of the air gap behind. 

Bryan


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

> I don't have any idea what the density on that fiberglass is but for reflection duties, it should be fine. I would recommend pulling the vinyl off the back to fully take advantage of the air gap behind.


Yeah, the panels are a bit of an unknown quantity...but hopefully they'll do something. I thought the backing would be nice for the rear of the panel but I'll go ahead and peel it off to get any extra air gap benefits per your suggestion. Thanks for the tip Bryan.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If you want to stabilize things, you can spray a LIGHT coat of spray adhesive (on the panel back to prevent any shedding. Normally, this wouldn't be needed but since you're breaking the surface by removing a glued on layer, you may want to.

Bryan


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

Good idea Bryan. Actually the one I already peeled doesn't seem to be shedding so I may be fine as is. If not I'll try the adhesive.


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

I removed the backing as Bryan suggested and got a layer of thin batting on:


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Looks like a winner. Should perform very well. 

Bryan


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

chas,

Nice job; I'm inspired by your work. I'm in the middle of kinda finishing my basement (leaving the floors and walls concrete, but double-drywalling and green-gluing for some level of soundproofing), but when I'm done with that, I'm gonna do what you did.

What do you think your cost per panel was? Are these guys 2' x 4'?

Great job!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Lookin' good indeed! 

Do you have the ability to take before and after measurements with REW? You might notice a difference and it might even sound pleasing, but _one_ question _for me_ would be do the panels make it more accurate.


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback guys. Otto, the panels are 2 X 4...I'll have to figure out what the cost is on them. With the burlap (not yet installed) I'm guessing they'll come out under $20 a panel.

I really have not even looked into REW yet. My caveman computer is on it's last legs and I doubt it would even run the software without freezing or crashing. I did take some very basic measurements a while ago when playing with the phase on my sub. I just used some downloaded test tones burned to CD and a RS meter (I used the correction figures from this site).

http://swbg1.tripod.com/mysub_spl_htshack_corr.xls

Sonnie I would almost be afraid to take before and after measurements. It would break my heart to do all this work and have the measurements look worse!


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

Chas,
Those look good. Let me know what you think after you give them a test run.

Later...


----------



## DrPainMD (Jan 25, 2007)

very nice work


----------



## Duaned (Oct 21, 2007)

Did you ever get a before and after measurement?


----------

